
How do you archive, deduplicate and search e-mails offline? - youseecomrade
I have thousands of emails from multiple accounts. Some of them are .eml and others are entire .mbox mailboxes.<p>I would like to be able to search them and also import new emails (manually, I&#x27;m not going to connect to IMAP or anything else). It would need to ignore duplicated e-mails e.g. re-import a Google Takeout .mbox without creating complete chaos.<p>- me@example.com
-- inbox
-- sent
-- folder1
-- folder2<p>- the-other-me@example.com
-- inbox
-- sent
-- thingsishouldnthavesent
======
Alex3917
You can search them using Stanford's ePadd software.

edit: For deduplication you can use Aid4Mail, MailStore, or BitCurator.

------
dredmorbius
Mutt. Notmuch. Offlineimap.

